# troll magier



## crocest31 (27. März 2012)

Hallo liebe com
Also seit gestern spiel ich mit dem Gedanken mir einen Troll Magier zu erstellen und mit ihm Rp zu betreiben und deshalb hab ich hier ein paar fragen wäre nett wenn ihr sie mir beantworten könntet.^^

1.Wie alt werden trolle etwa und ab wann gelten sie als Erwachsen?

2.Kriegen es Trolle gebacken wie andere Magier zu studieren oder wird das einfach von Generation zu Generation von bestimmten Magiern gelehrt und somit kann aus nem Troll nie ein grosser magier werden?

3.Da mich die Rolle als Hexendoktor nicht besonders reizt, welche Arten von Trollmagiern gibts es noch?

4.Habt ihr mir ein paar Vorschläge für Namen?

So das wären sie hoffe das sie klar genug gestellt worden sind und danke schon mal im voraus.


----------

